# Splinter Cell Double Agent wont Install!! plz help



## saewook92 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have just bought the Splinter Cell Double agent for PC.

i tried installing the new game, i got up to the setup status bit where the bars go up to show your progress. then it suddenly stops during the middle and shows the message, 

*Feature Transfer Error*

*Feature: *Basic installation - low resolution textures only
*Component:* Files3
*File: *C:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent\SCDA-Online\Packages\_Common\Menus\Model_POP_UP_G??alPkg.mdl
*Error:* File name, Directory or volume label is diffrent


what do i do? i got this for christmas present and it would be such a waste if i cant play it. Please HELP !! :sigh:


Thank you~ ray:

P.S im not much of a computer whizz so please help in step by step guides~


----------



## KenLeeZA (Apr 1, 2010)

i get the same error... have you managed to solve your prob yet?


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys I hate to say this but it seems your not using a legit copy of the game. This is a common problem for people who try to use an image file and play the game. I know the fix for it but I don't think I will post it. Just go buy the game.


----------



## KenLeeZA (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats odd, becuase mine is a legit copy of the game, i haev the original recipet in front of me. is there no way to fix this?

Plz, cuz i dont wanna buy the game again.


----------



## scott_meadors (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought the game too HeadPred. Got it brandnew at Hastings. If you have a fix for it give us a break and fill us in. I thought this was what this forum was all about.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Copy the entire contents of your disc to your hard drive and re-try the install.


----------



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

oo such a common problem. Only problem is i only encounter this problem with older mac games such as the Original Myst and Warcraft Orcs & Humans from 1994-5. The reason a person encounters those problems has to do with the file yes that obvious. IE i cannot install the save part of the original myst because it is corrupt. I can still play the game because i deleted it from the disc so it never crosses the installation path. Yours might be slightly more complex because it is a newer game and you might have to recopy the whole disk without that file and this dependent on how important that file is. IE you might not want to delete a GP file from a game otherwise you can't play. 

First thing you can do is please put the full error here so i can read it. If i recognize the error it might come from your computer setup itself. To fix that i will have to change one of the settings in your setup most likely your computer BIOS area might need to be changed. Also try to change the settings in which you install before changing anything directly related to your hard drive. Lemme pull one off my stock real fast and try to install it on my XP and Vista see what happens.....

Installation normal under XP Pro 

Installation normal Windows 64 bit


The problem is it is very rare for new games to have problems installing unless you are running and older computer which means the files could be too advanced. Make sure your computer meets the minimum requirements software for the game to run. This is usually on the back of the game box. 

Try switching it to "*Full Installation*" rather then limited and make sure you install to the highest quality if you are on a new computer, for older computers you will want to do the least recommended installation due to your lack of up-to-date software/video



I have seen a similar problem among warcraft III TFT my disc is so scratched up from play and so old that when i install with original disk it just freezes up during installation, however when i switch to one of my burnt copies it works fine. try doing what the previous post suggested as well as that could be a quick fix.



*Starcraft II Wings of Liberty Release date: TBA 2010 First Half*

Pre-order now online


----------

